# Any recommendations?



## Steel (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Quite new to the W40K novels and was just wondering if anybody has any good ideas of what books to get next... Currently finishing off the HH series and was gonna go for Eisenhorn but if anybody else has any recommendations or some other good series' i'd really appreciate the info, Thanks a lot

~Steel


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As a Stand Alone book, I'd definately recommend Baptism of Fire.

Grey Knights trilogy is a good read, as is the Space Wolf Quadrilogy.

If you're into fantasy, Gotrek and Felix are some of the better.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd definitely go for Eisenhorn, I made a short review about it in Bl book reviews, if you're a guard player, there's 15 hours (about guardsmen fighting in trenches versus orks) rebel winter (vostroyans fighting orks in snow) and there's also a good catachan book, but can't remember the name or what it's about.


----------



## Steel (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok guys, Thanks for the suggestions, Ill keep them in mind. 
Just checked out those guard novels and they look quite good :laugh:

Steel


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fighting Orks in the Jungle, WID,S?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Ciaphus Cain books are very good, a lighter side of the 40K universe.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Was about to ask pretty much the same thing about some good books, being a sci-fi junkie myself. My 'library' consists mainly of star wars novels and a random assortment of other books. Warhammer 40k books would be an awesome addition.


----------



## Big Dave (Jun 13, 2008)

Try Storm of Iron or the Soul Drinkers series. The Grey Knights series is qood also


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as 40k fiction goes, The Last Chancers trilogy is the best IMHO (for IG). For SM, go with either the Ultramarine or Space Wolf Omnibuses...or Omnibi...or Omnibass; whatever the plural form is lol.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Esienhorn and Raevenor are both very good series.

My favorite by far is Gaunt's Ghosts

I also want to check out the Imperial Guard and Ultramarine omnibus..es?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

For IG you really want Gaunt's Ghosts and/or the new IG omnibus- I would never have brought those small IG novels separately but when 3 of them are included in the same book with each having their own shorrt story added in...well it's just good financial sense 

Scourge of the Heretic by Sandy Mitchell (same person who does Ciaphas Cain) is a good read, but I really do reccommend Eisenhorn and the Ravenor trilogys. Other than a couple of the HH books I think the Gaunt's Ghost and Eisenhorn books are my favourite BL novels.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

If you like graphic novels, pick up the Titan series by Dan Abnett. It shows life as a Titan Princeps. That's something you rarely see.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pick up any book by Dan Abnett, I am an avid reader and have not found a book of his I did not like, hell most of his books I wish they were longer or continued. Titanicus is a really good book and it is also his newest book.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I suggest Fifteen Hours. It describes a guardsman's life perfectly. Really worth buying. I just finished Titanicus, and I thought it was ok. It got a bit tedious throughout the book, and I really enjoyed the scenes with the PDF guys who were really just civilians with flashlights and the survival of the tank company crewmen.


----------



## Steel (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions guys, I really appreciate the help 

I've picked up Eisenhorn which will most likely lead me to Ravenor :laugh: and after that, Gaunts Ghosts seems a quality series.
Again cheers for the help everybody :mrgreen:

Steel


----------

